# Helius CC mit Rohloff zu träge???



## Deleted 83484 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ein Helius CC mit Rohloff-Nabe drin. Ich halte die Rohloff für die ultimative Schaltung und möchte sie (eigentlich ) nicht missen...
Soweit so "gut"

Aber irgendwie finde ich das Helius damit recht träge....einmal vom Gewicht her ( speziell bergauf ), einmal vom Federungsansprechen her....

Die Rohloff leitet ja das entstehende Drehmoment in den Rahmen ein....mal so und mal so rum....könnte es damit zu tun haben???

meine Idee wäre jetzt auf Kettenschaltung umzurüsten...einmal um Gewicht zu sparen ( wieviel eigentlich ????) und zum anderen um mit dem Rad etwas agiler unterwegs zu sein.

Jetzt ist es echt manchmal echt eine Qual, einen Berg damit hoch zu fahren...und ich fahre schon die kleinst zulässige Kettenblatt-Ritzel-Kombi.

Stand von Euch schonmal jemand vor diesem "Problem" ???


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Juli 2010)

Also überwiegen für Dich jetzt, trotz des Standpunktes Sache, daß Du die Rohloff "für die ultimative Schaltung " hältst, die Nachteile über die Vorteile? Wiederspricht sich irgendwie.
Klar ist die Rohloff nicht gerade Leichtbau und verschlechtert durch das Gewicht die Performance des Hinterbaues. Alles kein Geheimnis, aber fährst Du jetzt mittlerweile Rennen? Also nachdem Du die Rohloff angeschafft hast?
Fahre die Rohloff sowohl am Enduro als auch am Bigbike und mich störts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (27. Juli 2010)

Durch die höhere ungefederte Masse ist der Hinterbau sicher etwas träger.

Würde aber trotzdem nicht mehr auf normale Schaltung zurückrüsten, weil die Vorteile der Rohloff in der Summe einfach überwiegen.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## freddy_walker (28. Juli 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ...
> meine Idee wäre jetzt auf Kettenschaltung umzurüsten...einmal um Gewicht zu sparen ( wieviel eigentlich ????) und zum anderen um mit dem Rad etwas agiler unterwegs zu sein.
> 
> Jetzt ist es echt manchmal echt eine Qual, einen Berg damit hoch zu fahren...und ich fahre schon die kleinst zulässige Kettenblatt-Ritzel-Kombi.
> ...


 
'Jetzt ist es echt manchmal echt eine Qual, einen Berg damit hoch zu fahren' - tss, das geht mir auch immer so - liegt das an der Speedhub...?

Die Speehub hat zwischen 500-600g Mehrgewicht, leider ausschließlich am Hinterrad - und ein jeder der sie fährt akzeptiert das mit den kleinen Nachteilen z.B. in der Federungsperformance und Hecklastigkeit/Balance.

Andererseits gibt es Leute, die schrauben sich eine fette 3kg Gabel ans Rad, da spricht auch niemand von 'Frontlastigkeit'

Statt vieler Überlegungen und vieler Diskussionen (ist eh' vieles Theorie, Geschmack und Vorliebe): rüste doch auf Kette um, dann weiß du es für dich. 
Hoffentlich... 
...und du kannst berichten...

GRuß, Frederik


----------



## abbath (28. Juli 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es echt manchmal echt eine Qual, einen Berg damit hoch zu fahren...und ich fahre schon die kleinst zulässige Kettenblatt-Ritzel-Kombi.



Versuch mal dickere Gänge zu fahren. Der Antrieb fühlt sich imho mit der Rohlex irgendwie anders an, was dazu führt (da man ja auch vorn nicht auf ein kleineres Blatt wechseln muss), dass man schnell kleinere Gänge fährt als mit der Kettenschaltung - und dann vergammelt man irgendwie am Berg. Konnte ich jedenfalls ein Stück weit bei mir so beobachten.


----------



## schnellerseller (28. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht Eingewöhnungsphase!? Wie lange fährst du jetzt das CC mit der Rohloff?
Ich fahr die Rohloff in nem FR, was ja schon einiges über meine Leichtbaudenkweise sagt...Klaro am Berg könnt mehr gehen, liegt aber (in meinem Fall) wohl auch am fehlenden Training


----------



## Rhombus (28. Juli 2010)

Die Dose FRISST einfach Leistung! Deshalb rüste ich mein Rad gerade zur Stadtschlampe um und werde dann ein anderes Gelände-Bike bauen. Vielleicht mit nem N auf dem Steuerrohr....

Da kommt dann die 11Speed Alfine rein. Und wenn die auch so viel Leistung wie die Dose frisst, kommt die 8Gang Alfine rein. Die läuft um Längen besser!!!

Grunzi, möchtest Du mal mein Alfine-Bike geliehen haben, damit Du Vergleiche anstellen kannst??? Wo wohnst Du im Tal?


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (28. Juli 2010)

Abwarten, wenn endlich die Super-Speedhub raus kommt ist alles wieder in Butter! 
Sie wird allerdings für Extrem-Anwendungen wie z.B. Tandems nicht zugelassen sein.


----------



## Rhombus (28. Juli 2010)

Ja ja ja, WENN sie denn mal irgendwann kommen sollllte....
Obwohl die dann wohl wahrscheinlich mit der selben Technik ausgestattet sein wird. Dem entsprechend wird sie wahrscheinlich nicht besser funktionieren und wahrscheinlich genausoviel Leistung fressen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Juli 2010)

Mir ist der Leistungsverlust eher egal bzw. nebensächlich.
Hauptsache sie wird leichter. Beim letzten Rennen war Herr Rohloff nebst Frau auch mit einem Stand da. Auf meine ketzerische Frage, wann denn die Neue kommt, gabs die erwartete Antwort: "Wenn die Zeit reif ist...."
Aber jedes Mal, wenn ich an jetzt mit Gedanken mache über die Neue, wie toll es wäre, vielleicht 400-500g weniger im Hinterbau zu haben, bestrafe ich mich selbst und fasse in die Steckdose


----------



## Tom:-) (29. Juli 2010)

@grunzi
offtopic: darf ich fragen, was die noble karosse mit der rohloff auf die waage bringt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (29. Juli 2010)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> "Wenn die Zeit reif ist...."



Na das klingt doch mal stark nach derzeitiger Testphase! 

Der Leistungsverlust ist mir auch egal. Als ob jemand ein Prozent hin oder her bemerken würde...


----------



## Rhombus (29. Juli 2010)

Und ob man das merkt! Min. 10x so viel wie das Gewicht. Das ist dagegen total egal!

Ich habe zwei gleiche Rahmen mit gleichen Gabel. Und die ach so billige Alfine läuft um Längen besser.

Aber wenn man natürlich keine Vergleiche kennt, kann man darüber auch schlecht urteilen...


----------



## Ge!st (29. Juli 2010)

Längen besser kann ich mit nicht vorstellen, wie soll das auch zustanden kommen.

Eine Kettenschaltung ist beim Wirkungsgrad immer noch das Maß der Dinge. Die Rohloff hat in den unteren Gängen 1-7 einen Wirkungsgrad von 96 % und in den hohen Gängen 8-14 liegt der Wirkungsgrad bei 98 %. In den hohen Gängen ist das absolut auf dem Niveau einer Kettenschaltung. Die 96 % in den unteren Gängen sind immer noch ein guter Wert, wie soll bzw.kann da die Alfine um Längen besser sein?


----------



## Rhombus (29. Juli 2010)

Überleg Dir mal ganz genau, wer diese Werte veröffentlicht hat! Und wer etwas von möglichst guten Werten hat! Rohloff ist keine gemeinnützige Institution, sondern ein Betrieb, der vom Verkauf seiner Waren lebt.

Die oberen Gänge sind auch nicht das Problem. Nur die unteren. Und da ist der Wirkungsgrad gefühlt deutlich unter 90%

Ich biete es nochmals an, fahrt meine beiden Räder und urteilt dann! Oder baut Euch zwei gleiche Rahmen mit gleichen Gabeln.

Ich dachte anfangs, meine Rohloff sei defekt. Aber andere funktionieren kein Stück besser. Daraufhin habe ich mehrfach mit Rohloff telefoniert. Ich habe denen angeboten, mit meinen BEIDEN Bikes vorbei zu kommen und dann wollte ich mit einem Rohloff-Mitarbeiter durch die Kasseler Berge düsen.
Man könnte sagen, das Alfine-Bike wurde ausgeladen......
Daraufhin habe ich es gelassen.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (29. Juli 2010)

also ich hab letztes we am stuttgarter bahnhof ein echt cooles getriebe mtb gesehen.
bei dem war das getriebe im rahmen beim tretlager.hab den besitzer darauf angesprochen was
dies für ein hersteller sei weil ich sowas noch nie gesehen hab,darauf hin meinete er dies könnte er
mir nicht sagen weder gewicht(hat relativ leicht ausgeschaut) noch die ganganzahl.er kann mir erst auf
der eurobike mehr sagen,der stand soll in der nähe vom endorfin stand sein;-)war ein prototyp von einem ingenieur büro. mal abwarten wie gut es dann wirklich ist.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Juli 2010)

Ist jemand mal das gleiche Fully mit Nabenschaltung (speziell Alfine) und Kettenschaltung im direkten Vergleich gefahren?
Wie macht sich der trägere Hinterbau bemerkbar? Könnte man diese Trägheit evtl. durch weniger Dämpfung kompensieren?
Wie hoch ist der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen beiden Varianten? (Dabei muss ja auch das Gewicht der Kassette abgezogen werden).
Hat man mit der Alfine 11 oder 8 Gang die gleiche bzw. eine ähnliche Bandbreite an Gängen wir mit einer 2fach Kubel und einer 9fach Kassette?
Welcher Kombination (z.B. 22-34) entspricht also der kleinste Gang der Alfine, und welcher der dickste Gang (z.B. 32-11)?

Wenn die Nachteile einer Nabenschaltung nicht allzu schwerwiegend sind, wäre ich an einer Umrüstung interessiert, da mich z.B. das Schaltwerk im steinigen Gelände ziemlich nervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (29. Juli 2010)

@Rhombus

Wenn Rohloff so krass lügen würde, wäre sie schnell weg vom Fenster. Die Tests, die Rohloff zum Wirkungsgrad gemacht hat, könnten sicher noch umfangreicher sein, machen aber sonst auf mich einen ordentlichen Eindruck: http://www.rohloff.de/de/technik/speedhub/wirkungsgradmessung/index.html

Ich habe zwar keine Rohloff  hinten, aber beim TFR im Bereiche des Tretlagers und im Vergleich zu meinen Bikes mit Ketenschaltung bemerke ich keinen großartigen Verlust. Die Rohloff hat andere Gangabstufungen, doch das ist Gewöhnungssache. Ansonst komme ich mit der Rohloff ebenso gut den Berg hoch wie mit Kettenschaltung.


----------



## Ferkelmann (29. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Na das klingt doch mal stark nach derzeitiger Testphase!



Halte ich für zu optimistisch


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. Juli 2010)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> @grunzi
> offtopic: darf ich fragen, was die noble karosse mit der rohloff auf die waage bringt?





16 Kilo


----------



## Gemmi (30. Juli 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> 16 Kilo



@Grunzi

das ist ganz schön schwer?!.
Ich fahre auch ein CC mit Rohloff. Das wiegt knapp 14 KG (incl. Automatische Sattelstütze und schweren UST-Reifen)


----------



## luck01 (30. Juli 2010)

Bei der Trägheit wird wohl eher das Gewicht, als die Rohloff eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## othu (30. Juli 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Überleg Dir mal ganz genau, wer diese Werte veröffentlicht hat!




Meinst du nicht, die Herren von Shimano und SRAM haben schon die ein oder andere Rohloff gekauft/vermessen/zerlegt/untersucht?!
Die würden schon was lancieren wenn es da Unstimmigkeiten gäbe...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. Juli 2010)

Gemmi schrieb:


> @Grunzi
> 
> das ist ganz schön schwer?!.
> Ich fahre auch ein CC mit Rohloff. Das wiegt knapp 14 KG (incl. Automatische Sattelstütze und schweren UST-Reifen)



XXL Rahmen und ich habe wirklich nicht auf Leichtbau bei den Parts geachtet, sondern auf Haltbarkeit/Stabilität

PIKE Gabel ( U-turn Air, Steckachse )
Code 5 Bremsanlage ( 203/165 )
SQ-LAb Sattel
Joplin Sattelstütze


Mit etwas Geduld und Geld könnte ich vielleicht etwa 1 oder max 2 Kilo abspecken...aber das wird's wohl auch nicht bringen, oder?


----------



## schnellerseller (30. Juli 2010)

@grunzi
Wie biste mit deiner Sattelstütze zufrieden?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. Juli 2010)

sehr zufrieden!

HAt zwar nur 75 mm Absenkbarkeit...aber das reicht völlig aus...alles andere wäre ( für  mich ) zuviel!!

Etwas seitliches Spiel, aber das stört überhaupt nicht !


----------



## Speedskater (2. August 2010)

Dass so ein 16 kg Nobelhobel träge ist wundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich. Mein 9,5 kg Rohloff HT geht auch besser den Berg hoch, als mein 14 kg San Andreas. Dafür geht das San Andreas geschmeidiger den Berg wieder runter. 

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass mein San Andreas nach dem Umbau auf Speedhub etwas träger geworden ist. Wobei die Nabe im HT SN: 75xxx besser läuft als die im San Andreas SN: 32xxx

@SamyRSJ4, damit ich mir den Kettenspanner oder Schaltwerk nicht abreiße, habe ich folgendes gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (4. August 2010)

also liegt es wirklich "nur" am Bike-Gewicht????


----------



## Rhombus (4. August 2010)

Immernoch nicht!!!


----------



## luck01 (5. August 2010)

Grunzi schrieb:


> XXL Rahmen und ich habe wirklich nicht auf Leichtbau bei den Parts geachtet, sondern auf Haltbarkeit/Stabilität
> 
> PIKE Gabel ( U-turn Air, Steckachse )
> Code 5 Bremsanlage ( 203/165 )
> ...



2 KG weniger an so einem Rad sind Welten


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (5. August 2010)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei gleiche Rahmen mit gleichen Gabel. Und die ach so billige Alfine läuft um Längen besser.



Haste eigentlich mal den Ölstand geprüft?


----------



## Rhombus (5. August 2010)

Du weißt garnicht, was ich schon alles gemacht habe! Es ist nicht nur meine Nabe, ich habe Zugriff auf drei Rohloffs und alle laufen schlechter als die Alfine!!!


----------



## BHeinrich (5. August 2010)

Also, mein HeliusCC mit Dose wiegt 12,6kg (incl.Pedale). War aber 3x so teuer wie mein Stumpjumper Hardtail (10,8kg)!
Hatte am Anfang auch das Gefühl um Welten langsamer zu sein als mit dem Hardtail. (zumal bei meiner ersten Fahrt, mich gleich einer am Berg überholt hatt)
Habe dann mehrere "Vergleichsfahrten" auf meinen Hausberg gemacht.
Sind zwar nur 240hm und die Fahrdauer liegt nur zwischen 30-32min (je nachdem wie man grade so drauf ist).
Bin mehrmals die Woche abwechselnd, einen Tag mit dem Helius und den nächsten Tag mit dem Stumpi, mit möglichst gleichen Puls, hochgedüst. (nicht im roten Bereich, sondern so das man oben zwar am schwitzen ist aber nicht total alle)
Bin mit dem Helius dann erstaunlicher Weise nur minimal langsamer gewesen
(10-20sec). Macht also in der Stunde ca. 1min, bei einer 5h Ausfahrt 5min.
Mit 16kg denke ich, hängt man aber ziemlich ab, vor allem bergauf!

Grüße


----------



## Ge!st (5. August 2010)

@Rhombus

Ich will nicht abstreiten das du das so empfindest, es bleiben aber Fragen zum Vergleich: Um die Alfine und Rohloff wirklich Vergleichen zu können, müssten beide Getreibenaben mit dem gleichen Übersetzungsverhältnis in identischen Bikes am besten von mehreren Personen die gleiche Strecke gefahren werden.

Das sind die minimalen Bedingungen um zumindest eine aussagekräftige Tendenz ermitteln zu können, von handfesten Fakten ist man dann immer noch ein ganzes Stück weit entfernt.


----------



## Rhombus (5. August 2010)

Genau so haben wir das gemacht. Alfine erster Gang endspricht bis auf zwei Stellen hinter dem Komma, der Rohloff im Dritten.

Gleicher Berg war es auch immer.

Und ich habe mehrere Freunde fahren lassen, die es alle gleich empfanden.

Jetzt habe ich das Bike zum "Stadt"Rad degradiert, wo die Rohloff deutlich besser hinpasst.


----------



## Bikenachi (8. August 2010)

Hallöle! Also mein neues Heli CC 2010 wiegt jetzt 12,1 KG-Kurbeln Race Face Deus,sonst alles XTR und das geht ab!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (8. August 2010)

Bikenachi schrieb:


> Hallöle! Also mein neues Heli CC 2010 wiegt jetzt 12,1 KG-Kurbeln Race Face Deus,sonst alles XTR und das geht ab!!!



Dass heißt du meinst deins ist weniger träge als mit Rohloff.


----------



## Bob the builder (15. August 2010)

Zitat: Du weißt garnicht, was ich schon alles gemacht habe! Es ist nicht nur meine Nabe, ich habe Zugriff auf drei Rohloffs und alle laufen schlechter als die Alfine!!! 

???????????????

Hallo,

da rastet bei mir der Gang nicht ein!
Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, dann verkaufe sie doch.
Ich denke für das Geld bekommt du sicherlich 3 bis 4 Japangetriebe

Gruß

Bob


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. August 2010)

Helius CC Rohloff<13kg (ist die einzige Kombi von fünfen, die ich nicht nach 4 Jahren kaputt getreten habe) KB Z32/KR Z13, DT EXM 150, ZTR Flow, Reifen 2,3/2,4 ca je 700g auf Milch
geht hervorragend, verluste bergauf (Fahrer ist senil) werden durch bergab performance von Ross und Reiter (schwache Hirnleistung hilft) kompensiert. Für ein gelungenes Rennen fehlen der Alfine schlicht 6 Gänge (merkt man besonders im Alter).


----------



## Rhombus (15. August 2010)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Für ein gelungenes Rennen fehlen der Alfine schlicht 6 Gänge (merkt man besonders im Alter).



Und das ist genau der Punkt, warum ich nicht nur Alfine fahre! Mir persönlich würden 2 bis max. 3 Gänge mehr absolut ausreichen.
Ich habe den Ersten der Alfine ziemlich genau dem Dritten der Rohloff angepasst. So dass der achte fast so lang wie der Zwölfte meiner Rohloff ist. Allerdings komme ich trotzdem besser jeden Berg mit der Alf hoch!
Bloß, sobald es flach wird, trampelt man sich den Wolf! Und genau da setzt die neue Alf an. Es kann nun sein, dass sie genauso ineffektiv wie die Rohloff ist, da sie ja ein ähnliches Konzept besitzt. Oder aber, sie läuft ähnlich der alten Alfine, was mir lieber wäre.
Das bleibt jedoch alles abzuwarten!
Auch hier würde ich wieder den Ersten Gang bei knapp 1,95m Übersetzen. So dass mir dann oben eigentlich nichts mehr zur Rohloff fehlt.

Ich plediere immernoch dazu, dass sich ein oder mehrere FREIE Institutionen mal der Leistung der Rohloff annehmen, um endlich mal objektive Leistungswerte/Leistungsverluste offen zu legen.

Es kann ja auch sein, dass mein subjektives Empfinden sowas von dermaßen daneben liegt. Was ich aber auf Grund von mehreren Tests absolut nicht glauben kann.

In Sachen haltbarkeit ist die Rohloff wohl über absolut jeden Zweifel erhaben. Aber ich würde auch damit klar kommen, alle drei oder vier Jahre eine neue Nabe einzubauen. Für mich ist radeln ein Hobby. Und das darf auch gerne Geld kosten!

Bei einer XTR muss auch alle Nase lang irgendwas verschlissenes getauscht werden. Und günstig geht auch anders. Also darf wegen mir auch eine Nabenschaltung verschleißen!

@Bobby Baumeister

Ich hoffe, dass Du die Probleme mit der Gangrastung in den Griff bekommst und nun, nach meinem Statement, nicht Dein ganzes Hinterrad implodiert


----------



## Bob the builder (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke nicht, dass mein Hinterrad implodiert. Mal Spass beiseite, ich habe das 
Bonsaigetriebe auch zur Probe gefahren. Lässt sich ebenfalls sehr definiert schalten aber ist nicht mit der Speehub zu vergleichen. Hier fehlen den meisten sicherlich noch einige Gänge. Abgesehen davon rasten die Gänge bei der Speedhub im Getriebe, im Fall der Alfine in der Schaltarmatur. Ich fahre die Speedhub im Hardtail verbaut und habe keine Erfahrung wie Sie im Fully funktioniert. Konnte aber aus Erfahrung im Vergleich zur Sram X9 (im Fully verbaut) klar feststellen, dass die Effizienzminderung einer Speedhub in den ersten Gängen minimal spürbar ist, jedoch für mich nicht relevant ist. Nach der ersten Sandpackung auf das Ritzelpaket tritt hier der Umkehrschluss ein und die Rolli ist klar im Vorteil. Von den akustischen Begleiterscheinungen und der schwereren Schaltperformance nach einer Sandinfektion ganz zu schweigen.
Viel wichtiger ist jedoch die eigene Erwartungshaltung an ein mechanisches Konzept.
Hier lässt sich über Geschmack nicht streiten. Auch für mich kann dieses Hobby Geld kosten (Ersatzteile, Wartungskosten, etc.), aber alle 3 - 4 Jahre einen Antrieb verbimmeln, nein danke. Hier gibt es sicherlich bereits Lösungskonzepte, die langfristiger und zuverlässiger funktionieren, deshalb Daumen hoch für die Speedhub.

Gruß

Bob


----------



## madbuddha (17. August 2010)

Habe auch ein CC mit Rohloff und bin auch der Meinung, dass 16 KG definitv zu viel sind. Meins ist momentan knapp über 13 KG und damit habe ich keine größeren Probleme den Berg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. August 2010)

Hab nochmal ne Frage: Kann man Rohloff und Alfine in Rahmen fahren, die hinten keine normalen Schnellspanner haben, sondern andere Achsen wie z.B. eine Maxle Rear, 10 oder 12mm Schraubachsen etc.?


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. August 2010)

Für ne 12er Schraubachse hab ich schon Bastellösungen gesehen. Das geht natürlich nur mit 150er Baubreite. Aber fertige Lösungen gibt es dafür nicht, insofern kann man sagen: Nein, geht nicht.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. August 2010)

Schade, danke.


----------



## abbath (27. August 2010)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Habe auch ein CC mit Rohloff und bin auch der Meinung, dass 16 KG definitv zu viel sind. Meins ist momentan knapp über 13 KG und damit habe ich keine größeren Probleme den Berg hoch.



Könntest Du evntl. eine Teileliste posten?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (30. August 2010)

Eine Teileliste würde mich auch sehr interessieren.

Nach meinen 2 Rahmenbrüchen wollte ich halt ein "bombensicheres" zuverlässiges Rad aufbauen.
Auf's Gewicht habe ich eigentlich garnicht geachtet...sondern nur auf Zuverlässigkeit....so wurden es dann 16 Kilo!

Also wäre ich sehr an Deiner Teileliste interessiert....

Der nächste Winter kommt bald...somit auch die Bastelzeit


----------



## abbath (30. August 2010)

Echt? Wieso wiegt Dein Rad denn 16kg? Das sind ja nochmal 1.5kg mehr als bei mir, wo kommen die her? 
Kurbel, Sattel und Griffe sind bei mir leichter, aber der Rest?


----------



## madbuddha (30. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Könntest Du evntl. eine Teileliste posten?



Servus,

ich habe das nicht alles in einer Liste wie einige hier und es ist nur per Personenwaage gewogen. 

Hier mal grob was ich im Kopf habe:
- Helius CC 2008 in M mit X-Fusion Dämpfer O2 RL
- Fox Talas RLC 140
- XT- Kurbel
- Martha SL Bremse
- XTR - Pedale
- Race Face Next Stütze und Lenker
- Race Face Deus XC - Vorbau und Steuersatz
- DT-Swiss 4.2 Felgen und vorne XTR-Nabe
- gewogen damals mit Speed King Supersonic Reifen. Momentan fahre ich mit Albert / Smart Sam, die sicher etwas schwerer sind.
- und natürlich die Rohloff


----------



## madbuddha (31. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Könntest Du evntl. eine Teileliste posten?



Servus nochmal,

ich habe in einem alten Thread noch eine Teileliste eines SEHR leichten Helium CC gefunden:

Rahmen Nicolai Helium CC 2500
Dämpfer DT-Swiss 210 L 220
Federgabel Fox Float 32 RL 100 mm 1620
Steuersatz Chris King 1/8 98
Kurbel XTR FC-M970 790
Umwerfer XTR FD-M971 144
Shifter SRAM X.O 195
Schaltwerk SRAM X.O 195
Kette KMC 9 SL 235
Bremse V. Magura Marta SL 220
Scheibe V. 160 mm 108
Bremse H. Magura Marta SL 246
Scheibe H. 160 mm 109
Schrauben Scheibe Titan 51
Lenker Duraflite Carbon 122
Vorbau Syntace F99 inkl Titanschrauben 104
Griffe SRAM NoName 60
Flaschenhalter Carbon inkl. Schrauben 35
Sattelstütze Tune Starkes Stück 198
Sattel Speedneedle Marathon 116
Schellspanner Sattel Tranz X 47
Kassette Dura Ace 7700 12-27 181
Laufrad V. Mavic Crossmax SL Disk 1686
Laufrad H. Mavic Crossmax SL Disk
Schnellspanner Tune AC 16 + 17 54
Reifen V. Conti Speed King SS 2.1 401
Reifen H. Conti Speed King SS 2.1 424
UST-Kit FRM Tubless Kit 40
Pedale Crank Brother 4SL 182
Schaltzüge,Kleinteile 200
Gesamt also 10581

Die Teileliste ist von luck01.

Mit Rohloff also ca. 500g mehr. Ihr seht, da geht noch was.


----------



## luck01 (31. August 2010)

Da die Liste schon älter ist, hier mal was aktuelleres.

Ein bisschen Gewicht konnte ich noch sparen 





In der Zwischenzeit sind statt Cont der Speed Kings Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 aufgezogen. Das ergibt ein Mehrgewicht von ca.100 g. Die Racing Ralp fahren sich deutlich besser als die Conti´s.

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## abbath (31. August 2010)

Das ist sicher ein geniales Racebike, aber irgendwie ist der Vergleich zu AM Bikes mit Rohloff da nicht soooo sinnvoll... 
Wenigstens wissen wir jetzt was geht.



...aber dass die RR 600g pro Reifen mehr wiegen kann ich nicht glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxkraft (31. August 2010)

Das Helius CC/Rohloff meiner Frau wiegt 12,9kg. Bild in meinem Ordner.


----------



## Speedskater (31. August 2010)

Das Marin Mount Vision meiner Frau (Rahmengewicht 3kg) mit Rohloff wiegt 12,3 kg. Guggsdu Foddos. Ähh, das orange, das blaue ist meins, das ist schwerer.


----------



## luck01 (31. August 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Das ist sicher ein geniales Racebike, aber irgendwie ist der Vergleich zu AM Bikes mit Rohloff da nicht soooo sinnvoll...
> Wenigstens wissen wir jetzt was geht.
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry,
Tippfehler - die Racing Ralph nur wiegen 100g mehr.

Hier geht es doch um ein CC. Meiner Meinung nach würde ein ähnlicher
Aufbau mit einer Rohloff ca. 1 kg mehr wiegen. 

Grüße
Lutz


----------



## abbath (31. August 2010)

Naja, es geht um ein Helius CC, das mit bis zu 130mm Federweg aber auch als All Mountain aufgebaut werden kann. Wollte man ein "echtes" XC Bike aufbauen, würde man heute wohl konsequenterweise zum RC greifen.

Jedenfalls wissen wir jetzt, dass man ein Nicolai CC Fully (sei es nun ein Helius oder ein Nonius) mit durchaus konkurrenzfähigem Gewicht aufbauen kann. Für mich persönlich steht hier die Erkenntnis, dass ich wohl mit einer anderen Gabel und leichten Reifen zumindest größenbereinigt im Bereich der leichten Bikes wäre. Aber da waren wir auch schon vor einer Seite.


----------

